# Can we purchase local cabinet from online retailers?



## RON28 (Jun 6, 2014)

Im building a new gaming rig at a very low budget. So I am going for a local cabinet for around 1000Rs. I know this sounds stupid but can we get it online from ebay or amazon or any other website and if yes, please provide the link.


----------



## ravi847 (Jun 6, 2014)

Well you can get them but they can get dented easily during shipping and would mean further rma hassles.. So I would recommend you get it from local stores.


----------

